# Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen



## Burkhard (9. März 2008)

Moin liebe Teichler,ich bräuchte  mal wieder einen guten Rat. 

Jetzt habe ich meine Uferbegrenzung weiter betrieben und zu meiner Verwunderung bemerkt,daß ich wegen des Gefälles immer höher rauskomme.Die flache Seite bereitet  mir keine Sorgen. Aber im höheren Teil weiß ich nicht recht,ob ich Flies,EPDM-Folie und Ufermatte festkriegen kann. Reicht Wasserdruck  und Sand um alles anzupressen und selbstständig zu halten.Oder hat jemand eine solche Sache schon zum Guten "hingebogen"......Kleber,Zementschlempe oder Ähnliches....?
Ich möchte aber die Mähfixplatte als Abschluß erhalten. 
Hier sind die Bilder als Skizze und Übersicht zu sehen.
Ganz lieben Dank im Voraus, Burkhard...:beeten


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Hallo Burkhard,

ööhm, aber über sowas macht man sich doch vor dem fertigstellen des Rands Gedanken ... oder erstellst du beim Hausbau auch zuerst das Dach?  
Ich hätte in dem anderen Thread jetzt gedacht, du wolltest die Folie noch über den Wall ziehen. 
Erschien mir zwar nicht ganz schlüssig - aber er wird sich ja schon was dabei denken.

Ob und wie du die Folie da jetzt noch befestigen kannst? Ich hab ehrlich z. Z. keine Ahnung.  

Aber vllt. hat ja noch jemand eine zündende Idee?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Ui, da hast du dir aber ein Riesenproblem geschaffen.

Aber es gibt hier bestimmt ein paar Experten die auch dafür eine Lösung haben. Ich leider nicht.

Eine Idee hätte ich aber. Geh noch nen 1/2 - 1 Meter tiefer.


----------



## simon (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

hallo burkhard
die folie kannste entweder ankleben oder mit klemmprofielen an den steinen entlang festklemmen.bekommst du beides im fachhandel.
gruss simon


----------



## Burkhard (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Frank und Utzhof.......ihr habt ja so recht......sollte alles vorher im Kopf  klar sein. 
Aber am Anfang (flacher Teil) sah das noch gut aus.Nun kann wohl  nur  noch ein Wunder helfen...... . Immer muß mir das passieren....

X schnullerx, Klemmprofil wird wohl schwierig wegen der Kurven....aber Kleber werde ich  mal ergooglen......danke sehr.
Lieben Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Kalle (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Hi,

es gibt Steine, und nochmals Steine. :crazy :crazy :crazy 

Manche nehmen auch Steine.  

Manche sagen zu mir ich wäre Steingeil    

Hehe.

:crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy Foto


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*



			
				xschnullerx schrieb:
			
		

> die folie kannste entweder ankleben oder mit klemmprofielen an den steinen entlang festklemmen.bekommst du beides im fachhandel.



Richtig Simon, aber ich habe bisher nur welche gesehen, die für gerade Kanten ausgelegt ist.
Hast du schon welche gesehen die auch "kurvig" klemmen kann. 

Kleben mit Innotec ... hmmm wäre vllt. eine Möglichkeit. Nur wird man immer ein Stück Folie sehen können.
Und ob das auf Dauer hält ... wieder


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Hallo Kalle

oder ... Steinreich?


----------



## Eugen (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Hallo Burkhard,

der gute Rat , den du von uns erhoffst, wird teuer  

Wasserdruck allein wird wohl nix werden.
Sand aufschütten kannst vergessen, dafür ist dein "Ufer" viel zu steil angelegt.

Mit groben - sehr groben - Kies lässt es sich vll. machen.  

Oder einen Blechstreifen ( Edelstahl oder Titan ) ringsum andübeln.

Allerdings, wenn du die Folie unter den "Mähsteinen" durch- und dahinter hochziehen würdest, dann .....  hättest du ein Problem weniger.
Die Steine hätte ich nachher auf Vlies gesetzt und vermörtelt.

Aber das is ja nu zu spät.


----------



## Kalle (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Hi Frank,

naja man muss das nehmen was man bekommt


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

@ Kalle

 

@ Burkhard

ich würde es auch so machen, wie Eugen beschrieben hat: Mähfixkante nochmal vorsichtig hochnehmen, Vlies drüber - Kanten natürlich vorher glätten - Folie rein (ausreichend Folie bestellen, nicht zu knapp ausmessen) und Steine nachher wieder im Mörtelbett einlegen. 

Stellt sich allerdings gleich die nächste Frage: 
Wie sieht es mit Frost aus? Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt!


----------



## simon (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

hallo nochmal
also klemmprofile in kurven geht entweder mit kürzeren stücken in der engen kurve,weil sich da wohl nicht alles so einfach rumziehen wird.
bei weiten kurven sollte sich das material wohl anpassen.
die nächste frage ist welches material und welches profil ich denke so eine leiste wie man sie bei bodenübergängen nimmt(ein leichtes c) sollte es da tun.
naja da wird es wohl verschiedene möglichkeiten geben.
ich denke das wichtigste bei der sache wäre es,den teich erst zu füllen und anschliesend(nach der folienanpassung an das loch)die folie erst anzudübeln.

beim kleben geht entweder innotec(hab ich auch gemacht und hebt super) oder laut meinem händler gibts da noch einen speziellen kleber für epdm folie der auch auf stein hebt(ich hab auf den stein  vorher  tiefengrund aufgetragen um ....(naja ich habs halt gemacht).
naja soweit meine vorstellung.
gruss simon


----------



## Burkhard (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

xschnullerx,ich werde  wohl einen  Mix aus  kurzen Klemmprofilen und dem besagten Klebstoff versuchen.Du  bist  ja  von der Klebekraft überzeugt.
Mal sehen,ob beim  Dübeln alles dicht  bleibt...?

Frank,notfalls würde ich die Folie über die Mähfixsteine  legen und eine zweite Steinschicht drübermauern. Nur scheint  mir das Ganze   bei  Frost  nicht unbedingt geeignet.... 

Danke euch fürs  Mitdenken.... 

LG, Burkhard


----------



## simon (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

hallo burkhard
was soll undicht werden beim dübeln??
du dübelst selbstverständlich  über der folie.
der kleber hält das,ist ja nur eine foliehochhalteklebung(da sind ja keine zugkräfte am wirken).
am besten isses du machst ne probeklebung und bohrung dann weisst genau was los ist
gruss simon


----------



## mitch (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Hallo Burkhard,

falls du noch zement hast könntest du noch eine kleine aufmauerung machen
so das du noch einen rand zum folie festmachen bekommst. 
den rand kannst du dann mit steinen o.ä. belegen .


 

bei meinen pflanzsteinen hab ichs heute auch so ähnlich gemacht.


----------



## Burkhard (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

@Simon,wenn ich über  der Folie düble,was  ja  auch Sinn macht,müßte ich am  besten die  5 cm starken Mähfixplatten anbohren. Weiß aber  nicht recht,ob die das Abkönnen. Foliehochhalteklebung  klingt gut.........das triffts... 
Ist  nur recht teuer....aber da muß ich jetzt durch. 

@ mitsch, garnicht  nicht schlecht. Hatte ich auch schon  leise in  Betracht gezogen.
Ich könnte die Folie in einer Länge von ca. 2-3 cm auf den Mähfixsteinen aufliegen lassen. Anschließend wird  mit einer ordentlichen Mischung eine  2 te mähfixreihe aufgesetzt. Dadurch liegt die Folie  nicht vollflächig auf den Steinen und ist  nicht so frostanfällig. Vielleicht ,kann ich  im steilen Bereich sogar auf die Ufermatte  verzichten. EPDM soll  ja  UV. beständig  sein. Katzen und __ Reiher werden auf  Grund  der "Steilküste" auch kaum Schaden  verursachen.

@ Alle , ich  bedanke  mich zwischendurch ganz herzlich für die Anteilnahme an meiner obsonderlichen Teichproblematik   

LG, Burkhard.


----------



## simon (9. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

hallo burkhard
ja das haste recht  bin fast verarmt an den beiden tuben innotec
haben ganze 17euro gekostet  
gruss simon


----------



## Annett (10. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Hallo Burkhard.

Bevor Du jetzt zu irgendeiner Lösung kommst - mach Dir Gedanken, wie Du dann noch Randpflanzen im Teich plaziert bekommst.... 
Ansonsten wird das nach meinem Geschmack alles andere als "attraktiv", aber die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück recht verschieden.

Die meisten Sumpfpflanzen bekommst Du für 0-20(30) cm Wassertiefe.
Aus dem Wasser herausstehende, senkrechte Folie ist also nicht nur ein optisches Problem.
Schließlich soll der Teich am Ende auch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Burkhard (10. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Moin,liebe Teichfreunde.....

@Simon,ich habe  mal  nachgeforscht. Eine Kartusche  INOTEC mit 290 g Inhalt kostet ca. 19,90 Euronen......soll aber tatsächlich  recht gut EPDM - Folie auf  Beton festkleben....... Den Vlies würde ich gegebenfalls mit Zementschlempe mittig im Beton fixieren, so das die reine EPDM- Folie  an der Oberkante vom Mähfix mit INOTEC verklebt wird.Ist aber  nur im steilen Bereich  von ca. 5 m breite notwendig.

@Anett,Pflanzen sind dringend angezeigt ....und   mir sogar wichtiger als die "5 Goldfische". Ich wollte die Pflanzen im oberen Drittel vollflächig ansiedeln. Desweiteren im gesamten  flachen Bereich und an den Rändern.Dort habe ich größere Bereiche  mit 0-30 cm Tiefe. Im steilen Bereich ,der ca. ein gutes Drittel der Uferbesfestigung  einnimmt,wird  mit  Pflanzen nicht  viel zu machen sein. .Werde  mal schauen,ob mit etwas Sand und speziellen Pflanzen was zu retten ist.  . Denke aber,daß die geplanten Pflanzen ausreichen.

Ich würde  jetzt lieber  1,5 mm EPDEM Folie mit 500 er Vlies einbauen ,um die Ufermatte wegzulassen. Ringsherum kommt eh etwas Sand drauf und im Steilbereich tritt eh niemand hin. Nachbars Mieze wird dort sicher nicht " "angreifen". 

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe..... 

LG, Burkhard


----------



## Stefan_375 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Folie und Ufermatte  befestigen*

Hallo,



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> oder ... Steinreich?


Kein Grund zum Lachen - das kann man wörtlich nehmen. Hier bei uns jedenfalls werden die größeren, "dekorativen" Natursteine im Baustoffhandel nicht nach Gewicht, sondern pro Stück verkauft. Und dabei kann man wirklich arm werden :-(

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------

